# its taking over my life



## Brandon1991 (Mar 17, 2008)

I just found out thur march13 that I have IBS. and it taking over my life. Im afraid to go anywhere afriad I will poop myself. I missed alot of school and my parents dont understand what im going through, they just keep telling me have to go to school. i need help dealing with this, why me


----------



## beachlover40 (Mar 11, 2008)

I am sorry to hear what you are going through. I have had problems since the 3rd grade and I am 28 now. I remember growing up that everyone thought that I was just a complainer and that nothing was really wrong with me. It was so frustrating. I just had to realize that I didn't care what others thought of me. However, it is important for your parents to understand what you are going through. There are some pamphlets on the Internet that provide better understanding for people that do not have IBS. If your parents are more educated on the issue, they should be more understanding. Also, once you get your meds in order, you should be able to live a more productive life without worrying so much. I wish you the best of luck!!!! Take care.


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaI understand that IBS is an extremely hard thing to go through, especially when you're still learning how to cope with it. How ever, I think when you start telling yourself it's taking over your life that's when it starts to. Don't think negatively about it, because feeling sorry for yourself won't help you come forwards from it. Just think about it, if your parents allowed you to stay home every day and didn't push you to start working with IBS, would you really want to sit at home all day and let IBS stop you from doing anything at all? It is possible to live with IBS, yes it may involve a change in life style but it's still possible. What you need to do is start working out what will help you to live a normal enough life from it. There are plenty of different things out there you can try, you only have to look in the other IBS forums to see that and most find there is something there that will work for them - it's just a case of trial and error. Get an appointment with your doctor as they will be the person to get the best advice from and to ask about anything that could help you to live with it easier. Also start talking with your parents, tell them how you're feeling and ask them how they've reacted to the situation and work out how you can all work together on it.Don't let IBS take over your life. I used to be similar. Instead of working with my IBS all I did was feel sorry for myself and get upset about it and wonder why I was the unlucky one when no one else around me seemed to have it. After a while though, I realised this was not doing anything for me. So instead I tried an active approach to help myself with it, and now through a lot of hard work i've finally been able to start living a pretty much normal life and IBS is now a back ground problem that I need to be aware of but not worry about.


----------



## taylorkay (Mar 21, 2008)

hey there i know exactly how you feel. i am a junior in high school, and i have missed a whole quarter of school so far because nothing seems to be helping my ibs. everytime someone asks about why i have to miss so much school, they dont understand how ibs is and its so annoying! its so extremely frustrating when you talk to someone who thinks your being a baby about it and says "well its just ibs, you can do something about it" and the thing is there is a lot of stuff that works for only some people and if it works it only will for a little while. my parents tried pushing me back into school and then when my mom did some research about ibs and how painful it can be and how hard it is to go places and do things, and she finally started understanding how i feel and decided we need to take action and try to do something about it. unfortunately everything we try seems like its not working. also, people dont understand that school seems to be THE WORST PLACE to be when you have ibs. especially when your trying to get classes taken to graduate. but anyway, i know how you feel. your not alone! all of the forums on this website offer A LOT of information, so just try everything you can and hopefully something will give you some relief. Good luck


----------

